# Stihl serial number lookup



## sawlog1992 (Apr 5, 2018)

Would anyone be kind enough to look up a couple of serial numbers for me?

120516677 (038 Magnum II)

229842102 (026)

Thanks.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 6, 2018)

Invalid Serial Number. Please enter correct serial number. [_120516677_]


Invalid Serial Number. Please enter correct serial number. [_229842102_]


----------



## sawlog1992 (Apr 6, 2018)

blsnelling said:


> Invalid Serial Number. Please enter correct serial number. [_120516677_]
> 
> 
> Invalid Serial Number. Please enter correct serial number. [_229842102_]




Thank you. here are pics of the number right next to the muffler. Is this not the correct number?


----------



## HarleyT (Apr 6, 2018)

Most likely, "too old" to be in their database.....


----------



## sawlog1992 (Apr 6, 2018)

okay, thank you, sir.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 6, 2018)

That just means they're not in the system.


----------



## sawlog1992 (Apr 6, 2018)

blsnelling said:


> That just means they're not in the system.


Okay, Thanks!


----------



## Squatch (May 2, 2018)

Bought a saw on CL now wonder if the deal was too good to be true. How do you look up a sn to determine the history?


----------



## HarleyT (May 2, 2018)

What brand?


----------



## Squatch (May 2, 2018)

HarleyT said:


> What brand?


Stihl. 260, or potentially an 026


----------



## Squatch (May 2, 2018)

I’d greatly appreciate if someone could lookup
233160264 ms 026 or 260. The badge is missing.


----------



## HarleyT (May 2, 2018)

026 purchased

*Date Purchased* : 03/11/1996 
*Primary Use* : Professional

*Ultra Warranty* : No - *Expired* 06/09/1996
*EWP* : None


----------



## HarleyT (May 2, 2018)

Product Type : Chain Saws Model : MS026 Serial Number : 233160264


----------



## Squatch (May 2, 2018)

Heck yeah. Thank you. Just picked up a pretty badass little saw for a good price.


----------



## blsnelling (May 2, 2018)

Squatch said:


> I’d greatly appreciate if someone could lookup
> 233160264 ms 026 or 260. The badge is missing.


026
*Date Purchased* : 03/11/1996


----------



## wrcho (May 3, 2018)

sawlog1992 said:


> Would anyone be kind enough to look up a couple of serial numbers for me?
> 
> 120516677 (038 Magnum II)
> 
> ...




Based on the IPL for the 026, and part revision serial numbers, the saw was made between
serial numbers "x"25809073 (1992) and "x"322252038 (1995). "X" is the plant location, in your case "2"

The 038 is sometime after 1988 (x18722979) and before 1999 (144381326)

Hope this helps a little. 

Part revision on the IPL's are based on the saw's serial number and the change date revision of the technical bulletin. I found out my 028 was built between 1985- 1987 using the same method


----------



## sawlog1992 (May 11, 2018)

Thanks, wrcho


----------



## CsClimbr (May 15, 2018)

Any help with this one maybe? Just curious, any info greatly appreciated!

Stihl 044 mag


----------



## Ben Collier (Jul 5, 2018)

Could someone look up serial number 3233843 for my dad? he says its a 041


----------



## DND 9000 (Jul 6, 2018)

That`s not possible. The 041 is much to old for that. I bet they are in no database.


----------



## Mathias (Jul 6, 2018)

It is for sure in a database. I asked already for Stihl Contras and 070 - You can write to [email protected]. I think they will answer you in English as well. I wrote them already several times - that should work.


----------



## DND 9000 (Jul 6, 2018)

Ok, possible. I don`t know.


----------



## Beck-45 (Aug 6, 2018)

I have a Stihl 026 Serial Number 220936832
Any idea about it


----------



## HarleyT (Aug 7, 2018)

No, not on the database


----------



## Beck-45 (Aug 7, 2018)

HarleyT said:


> No, not on the database


Damn it. The epa sticker date says 1985 but with the saw coming out in 88. Mmmm


----------



## HarleyT (Aug 7, 2018)

The sticker doesn't have anything to do with the model and/or date of manufacture, but when the sticker/regs came out.


----------



## Beck-45 (Aug 7, 2018)

HarleyT said:


> The sticker doesn't have anything to do with the model and/or date of manufacture, but when the sticker/regs came out.


Oh. Ok. Just being curious about the age of saw. Always wanted a old stihl. Doing a rebuild of it and like to get the right parts. Guess I’ll bring it to the dealer near me to have a once over. It does have the hi/low Jets with the idle screw on the carb. I’ve heard these thing usually need new bearings or oil seals too


----------



## HarleyT (Aug 7, 2018)

See what kind of oiler it has, that will help with the age determination.


----------



## Beck-45 (Aug 7, 2018)

HarleyT said:


> See what kind of oiler it has, that will help with the age determination.


Non adjustable oiler, no cylinder decompression hole.


----------



## Paul E. Hudson (Jan 6, 2019)

Can someone please look up serial # 129908501? Saw has a 044 badge on top cover but a capped decompression button underneath so im trying to find out any info available. Needs alot if work but found the saw at a yardsale for $50


----------



## Dader (Jan 6, 2019)

I have a stihl 024 saw serial #114304798.any idea wrt manufactured date would be appreciated.


----------



## LiterallyEm (Mar 11, 2019)

Can anyone decode this serial? - 514855461

It's supposed to be a MS291 but I wanted to doublecheck. And do the serials show production date even rough ranges?

Thanks


----------



## HarleyT (Mar 11, 2019)

The sticker on the rear handle shows the mfg. date.


----------



## HarleyT (Mar 11, 2019)

Product Type : Chain Saws Model : MS291 Serial Number : 514855461


 Product Registration 

*Registered to* : xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Fort Collins, CO 80524
USA
*Date Purchased* : 12/03/2018

*Primary Use* : Landscaper

*Ultra Warranty* : No - *Expired* 03/03/2019
*EWP* : None


----------



## LiterallyEm (Mar 11, 2019)

HarleyT said:


> Product Type : Chain Saws Model : MS291 Serial Number : 514855461
> 
> 
> Product Registration
> ...



thanks so much!


----------



## HarleyT (Mar 11, 2019)

Dader said:


> I have a stihl 024 saw serial #114304798.any idea wrt manufactured date would be appreciated.




Invalid Serial Number. Please enter correct serial number. [_114304798_]


----------



## HarleyT (Mar 11, 2019)

HarleyT said:


> The sticker on the rear handle shows the mfg. date.



this sticker.


----------



## JHenke (Mar 18, 2019)

Can someone run this number : 506474785

Thanks.


----------



## HarleyT (Mar 18, 2019)

JHenke said:


> Can someone run this number : 506474785
> 
> Thanks.


Product Type : Chain Saws Model : MS271 Serial Number : 506474785


 Product Registration 

*Registered to* : xxxxx xxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Breckenridge, CO 80424
USA
*Date Purchased* : 07/17/2016

*Primary Use* : Homeowner

*Ultra Warranty* : Yes - *Expired* 07/17/2018
*EWP* : None


----------



## JHenke (Mar 19, 2019)

So, with this saw tuned to run at elevation of 9600 feet in Breckenridge Co do I need to retune to run at 1000 feet of elevation in KCMO ?


----------



## HarleyT (Mar 19, 2019)

Well, it was sold almost 3 years ago. Hard to say what has been done in that length of time, and where it has done it.
How does it run now?


----------



## JHenke (Mar 22, 2019)

Runs good, only have made a couple cuts with it. Bought from original owner, he transitioned into a RV life and was tired of hauling the saw around.


----------



## HarleyT (Mar 22, 2019)

JHenke said:


> Runs good, only have made a couple cuts with it. Bought from original owner, he transitioned into a RV life and was tired of hauling the saw around.


Kind of like me and my wife.....


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 23, 2019)

HarleyT said:


> Kind of like me and my wife.....


You sold your wife???


----------



## HarleyT (Mar 23, 2019)

Got tired of hauling her around.....


----------



## Brian028 (Apr 11, 2019)

I’m tearing down my dad’s old Stihl 028 WB chainsaw from my childhood and planning on doing a full rebuild. I emailed Stihl my seven digit serial number and was told that they don’t have production info for any saw made before 1999. He also mentioned that the saw must have been made before 1980 because they transitioned to a 9 digit serial number at that time.

Anyone have any suggestions in how to determine the date of manufacture? I know my dad bought it used in 1992 from our local hardware store and the manual that was given to him with the saw is copywrited in 1990. For anyone interested, the saw cost him $182 in 1992.

Edit: Spoke with a really helpful Stihl rep who was on the assembly line in 1980. By sending him a pic of the chain tensioning bolt, he confirmed it was made in 1979.


----------



## don5477 (Apr 15, 2019)

could someone tell me if this saw is stolen or not its an ms 310 a guy wants 100 bucks for it and its in good shape and runs sn is 251314976


----------



## HarleyT (Apr 15, 2019)

It is not listed as stolen anywhere, it was sold new in Sept 2001


----------



## don5477 (Apr 15, 2019)

HarleyT said:


> It is not listed as stolen anywhere, it was sold new in Sept 2001


thank you for taking the time to look for me


----------



## Nick Petralia (Apr 19, 2019)

blsnelling said:


> Invalid Serial Number. Please enter correct serial number. [_120516677_]
> 
> 
> Invalid Serial Number. Please enter correct serial number. [_229842102_]




Can I get a check on a serial number? I just bought an 046 and I have a feeling its a 460 and would like confirmation on the model. Being that it's an old saw from a third party, I'd like to see if it's stolen as well. Hope you can help, thanks.

(169457806)


----------



## Ryan_289 (Apr 19, 2019)

Can someone look these two up for me please?

026 #231729613
036 #234472753


----------



## HarleyT (Apr 19, 2019)

Stihl's "e-service" is down at the moment, I'll try again later.


----------



## HarleyT (Apr 19, 2019)

Product Type : Chain Saws
Model : MS460
Serial Number : 169457806
New Product Registration
0) && ProductRegistrationWithClaims().length>0 && !showLoader()) && !errorMsg()">
*SERIAL NUMBER SEARCH RESULTS*

Results found for search criteria "Serial Number-169457806"

*Product Information
Registered To: 
xxxx TREE SERVICE,* 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx COMMERCE CITY, CO, 80022, USA
*Date Purchased:* 08/12/2008
*Primary Use: * Professional / Institutional Use
*Ultra Warranty: * N/A
*Expired: * 11/10/2008


----------



## HarleyT (Apr 19, 2019)

Ryan_289 said:


> Can someone look these two up for me please?
> 
> 026 #231729613
> 036 #234472753


Neither came up, likely too old.


----------



## Nick Petralia (Apr 20, 2019)

HarleyT said:


> Product Type : Chain Saws
> Model : MS460
> Serial Number : 169457806
> New Product Registration
> ...




I appreciate the help. Out of curiosity where it says it expired 11/10/2008, is that when the registration was no longer to that tree company or is that the warranty? I don't want to be running a hot saw, I purchased it because it was pretty beat and its a saw that I've wanted for a while, especially the older model. If that's the case, I have his address and proof of sale.


----------



## HarleyT (Apr 23, 2019)

That is the warranty period, 3 months for commercial use.


----------



## WeekendWood (May 10, 2019)

Can someone please look up the ms361 serial number below? Thanks. 

Ms361
183197684


----------



## HarleyT (May 10, 2019)

WeekendWood said:


> Can someone please look up the ms361 serial number below? Thanks.
> 
> Ms361
> 183197684


Recheck that number


----------



## WeekendWood (May 10, 2019)

HarleyT said:


> Recheck that number


HarleyT,

Thanks for checking. This is not a US saw. Could that be why it didn't come up? Does the database you look at only include US saws?

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## HarleyT (May 11, 2019)

WeekendWood said:


> HarleyT,
> 
> Thanks for checking. This is not a US saw. Could that be why it didn't come up? Does the database you look at only include US saws?
> 
> ...


Yes, that is likely the problem.


----------



## Stvshelley (May 30, 2019)

Can someone check this out for me

120680090


----------



## HarleyT (May 30, 2019)

Stvshelley said:


> Can someone check this out for me
> 
> 120680090


Doesn't come up. What is it?


----------



## Stvshelley (May 30, 2019)

HarleyT said:


> Doesn't come up. What is it?



Stihl 044 I'm working on for a buddy.

I was able to find a PDF of parts dated 07/2004 but a few of the parts are much different looking like the brake band for example.


----------



## Stvshelley (May 30, 2019)

I just measured piston and cylinder it's 52mm.
Cylinder has
112
Stihl
$ 081/2A++​
This size cylinder is for an 046 correct? The badge is missing from the cover


----------



## Stvshelley (May 30, 2019)

Typed in that number to search. It's an 064 cylinder. Guess he didn't know he had a bigger saw lol


----------



## HarleyT (May 30, 2019)

Stvshelley said:


> Stihl 044 I'm working on for a buddy.
> 
> I was able to find a PDF of parts dated 07/2004 but a few of the parts are much different looking like the brake band for example.


got any pics?


----------



## Stvshelley (May 30, 2019)




----------



## Stvshelley (May 30, 2019)




----------



## Stvshelley (May 30, 2019)

HarleyT said:


> got any pics?



There's a few


----------



## Arthur Rivera (May 31, 2019)

I just bought this saw of CL. Hate to bug, but if someone could help me look up #167759558. The guy told me it was a 461, a bigger saw but just wanted to find out exactly.


----------



## HarleyT (May 31, 2019)

Product Type : Chain Saws
Model : MS460
Serial Number : 167759558

{not registered to anyone}

Some dealers are bad about that....


----------



## Arthur Rivera (Jun 1, 2019)

Hey, thanks a lot. I really appreciate and thanks for the insight. Have a good one.


----------



## farmer steve (Jun 1, 2019)

Stvshelley said:


> There's a few


Welcome to AS. A few of us saw nutz in the area. i'm just up the road from you in east berlin.


----------



## Steve087 (Jun 3, 2019)

Could anyone be kind to help me find details on a sthil I’ve recently brought would be great for if it’s what it is 
Ms390 farm boss 20” bar ect 
thank you


----------



## HarleyT (Jun 3, 2019)

Steve087 said:


> Could anyone be kind to help me find details on a sthil I’ve recently brought would be great for if it’s what it is
> Ms390 farm boss 20” bar ect
> thank you


What country are you in? It doesn't come up in the U.S. databank.


----------



## Steve087 (Jun 3, 2019)

Australia


----------



## JamesL99 (Jul 17, 2019)

Could someone look up serial 295504500. Have an opportunity to buy, but want to make sure it's not stolen. It's an ms 261


----------



## HarleyT (Jul 17, 2019)

Product Type : Chain Saws
Model : MS211C
Serial Number : 295504500

0) && ProductRegistrationWithClaims().length>0 && !showLoader()) && !errorMsg()">
*SERIAL NUMBER SEARCH RESULTS*

Results found for search criteria "Serial Number-295504500"

*Product Information
Registered To: 
XXXXX XXXXXXXX
xxx xxxxxx xxxxxxx*, KEWASKUM, WI, 53040, USA
*Date Purchased:* 04/14/2014
*Primary Use: * Personal Home Use
*Ultra Warranty: * Yes
*Expiration Date: * 04/13/2016


----------



## HarleyT (Jul 17, 2019)

Close.........


----------



## JamesL99 (Jul 17, 2019)

I might have the wrong serial number. I'm in missouri.


----------



## Dmplec (Aug 28, 2019)

Could anyone look up this serial number?


----------



## Benjo (Sep 12, 2019)

@HarleyT Any info on this one would be nice for a curious fellow... appears to be 515484316

It's a version 2 ms261 a coworker got cheap. Think it came from out west. It definitely wasn't cutting wood...everything's covered in fine dust, fuel tank has lots of grit in it, bearings shot, oil tank has never seen oil...wondered if the original owner might give a clue (can you easily convert these to concrete saws or something?) Spike was broken off, no clutch cover, no sprocket.

Don't think it's worth fixing for him, unfortunately. "Runs well" can still mean "needs $350 in parts to actually cut wood well" in this case.

Thanks for any help, and no problem if no one can look it up!


----------



## HarleyT (Sep 12, 2019)

Product Type : Chain Saws
Model : MS261C
Serial Number : 515484316


It was never registered by the dealer.


----------



## Benjo (Sep 12, 2019)

HarleyT said:


> Product Type : Chain Saws
> Model : MS261C
> Serial Number : 515484316
> 
> ...


Oh well, but thanks so much for looking that up!


----------



## HarleyT (Sep 12, 2019)

Yeah, No possible warranty on that puppy!!


----------



## Dmplec (Sep 23, 2019)

One more E6686331


----------



## HarleyT (Sep 23, 2019)

E?

What is it off of?


----------



## Dmplec (Sep 23, 2019)

HarleyT said:


> E?
> 
> What is it off of?


Stihl 028


----------



## HarleyT (Sep 23, 2019)

It is too old to be in the database.


----------



## Jaydee89 (Oct 6, 2019)

Please help with sn261608842 
Thanks


----------



## HarleyT (Oct 6, 2019)

Product Type : Chain Saws
Model : MS260
Serial Number : 261608842

0) && ProductRegistrationWithClaims().length>0 && !showLoader()) && !errorMsg()">
*SERIAL NUMBER SEARCH RESULTS*
Results found for search criteria "Serial Number-261608842" 

*Product Information
Registered To: 
XXXXXXX XXXXXX
, XXXXXXXXXXX* RD, BLAIRSVILLE, GA, 30512, USA
*Date Purchased:* 09/22/2004
*Primary Use: * N/A
*Ultra Warranty: * N/A
*Expiration Date: * 12/21/2004


----------



## Woodslasher (Nov 13, 2019)

Could @HarleyT tell me what saw has this serial number? I was told it was a 460, but it might be an 044, 046, 440, 460 and if possible, is it really a magnum? I believe the number is X 139426768.


----------



## HarleyT (Nov 13, 2019)

Chain Saws
Serial Number:* 139426766*
Model: MS046
Primary Use: Professional / Institutional Use




Sales Person ID:
Product Variant :
Purchase Date: 09/03/1998


----------



## Woodslasher (Nov 13, 2019)

Thanks!


----------



## HarleyT (Nov 13, 2019)

Tom in Australia needs a number looked up. 

Any members down there able to run a serial number?


----------



## aerow27 (Nov 13, 2019)

I was told it is a 038 crankcase 
bought it for $10, wondering what kind of info you.might be able to find





Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## HarleyT (Nov 13, 2019)

Chain Saws
Serial Number:* 331879593*
Model: MS038
Primary Use: N/A




Sales Person ID:
Product Variant :
Purchase Date: 12/11/1995
Registration Date: 12/11/1995
Dealer: 999999
Dealer Name:


----------



## Vintage Engine Repairs (Nov 13, 2019)

Hi  here after chatting with Harley, can anyone please share the info on this ms 260 brought from the Uk?

154050458

Thank you


----------



## aerow27 (Nov 13, 2019)

HarleyT said:


> Chain Saws
> Serial Number:* 331879593*
> Model: MS038
> Primary Use: N/A
> ...


thanks
does that mean it's a normal 038, not a super or mag case

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bump_r (Nov 26, 2019)

Super cool thread! Can anyone ID am 051 4624153? Thanks!


----------



## SapperActual (Nov 26, 2019)

.This thread is hopefully my savior...
Would someone be so kind as to look up
Stihl serial number 160987776.

Thank you so much in advance. I got this saw at an auction and there is no model badge anymore. It was owned by Oregon Fish and Wildlife previously I believe. I already had my local guy make sure it wasn't reported stolen but didn't get any other info from them.


----------



## DND 9000 (Nov 26, 2019)

STIHL MS 440 RZ Magnum


----------



## HarleyT (Nov 26, 2019)

Out of Warranty Expired On: 03/02/2004
*PRODUCT INFORMATION*






Chain Saws
Serial Number:* 160987776*
Model: MS440
Primary Use: Professional / Institutional Use




Sales Person ID:
Product Variant :
Purchase Date: 12/03/2003
Registration Date: 12/03/2003
Dealer: 999999
Dealer Name:

*Stolen?*

Yes No
No was checked on the stolen box...


----------



## HarleyT (Nov 26, 2019)

Registered to ODF "South Fork Unit"


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 26, 2019)

Since the first numeral of any Stihl serial # denotes place of manufacture, 1 being Germany and 2 and 5 being Virginia, would there be any differences between say an MS 261 made in Germany and an MS 261 made in Virginia as to price or quality?


----------



## DND 9000 (Nov 26, 2019)

There is normally no quality difference, because of the quality management or at least there shouldn`t be any difference. Saws for the US or other regions have country specific parts (like carburetors, mufflers with spark arrestors and so on). Machines for Europe don`t have that (spark arrestors)


----------



## SapperActual (Nov 26, 2019)

Thanks fellas, I sure appreciate it. Now to figure out what the RZ suffix represents.


----------



## SapperActual (Nov 26, 2019)

Got it I think


----------



## HarleyT (Nov 26, 2019)

Prefix


*BF *Pick Style Tines

*BG *Handheld Blower

*BGA *Lithium-Ion Handheld Blower

*BGE *Electric Handheld Blower

*BK *Bolo Style Tines

*BR *Backpack Blower

*BT *Earth Auger, Drill, and Boring Gear

*FC *Grass Edger

*FH *Power Scythe

*FS *Trimmer/Brushcutter

*FSA *Lithium-Ion Trimmer

*FSB *Curved Shaft Trimmer for KM

*FSE *Electric Trimmer

*HL *Extended Reach Hedge Trimmer

*HLA *Lithium-ion Extended Reach


Hedge Trimmer

*HS *Hedge Trimmer

*HSA *Lithium-Ion Hedge Trimmer

*HSE *Electric Hedge Trimmer

*HT *Pole Pruner

*HTA *Lithium-Ion Pole Pruner

*IEM *Intelligent Engine Management

*KB *Bristle Brush

*KM *Kombi Motor/ Split Shaft Unit

*KW *STIHL PowerSweep™

*MF *Lawn Dethatcher

*MM *Multi Motor/ STIHL YARD BOSS®

*MS *Chain Saw

*MSA *Lithium-Ion Chain Saw

*MSE *Electric Chain Saw

*PA *Professional Axe

*PH *Professional Hedge Shear

*PL *Professional Lopper

*PP *Professional Pruner

*PS *Professional Hand Saw

*RL *Lawn Aerator

*RMA *Lithium-Ion Lawn Mower

*SG *Manual Backpack Sprayer

*SH *Vacuum Shredder

*SR *Backpack Sprayer

*TS *Cut-Off Machine/Cutquik®

*TSA *Lithium-Ion Cut-Off Machine Cutquik®


----------



## HarleyT (Nov 26, 2019)

Suffix


*AV *Anti-Vibration

*B *Quick Chain Adjustment

*C
*
Comfort can have one or more of the following features:

Easy2Start™, Quick Chain Adjuster, ElastoStart™

*D *Catalytic Converter

*E *Electronic Ignition (Designation for older models- no longer used)

*E *Easy2Start®

*FB *FARM BOSS®

*K *Shorter Shaft Length (Extended Reach Hedge Trimmer or Brushcutter)

*KM *KombiSystem Motor/Split Shaft Unit

*L *Low-Noise

*M *STIHL MAGNUM®

*MB *STIHL Mini Boss™

*Q *STIHL Quickstop®

*QS *Second Chain Braking System

*R *Wrap Handle (Chain Saw models)

*R *Loop Handle (Trimmers and Brushcutters)

*R *Rejuvenating Hedge Trimmer Blade (Hedge Trimmer models)

*RT *KombiSystem Motor with Loop Handle

*S *Super

*X *Lightweight Shaft Trimmer w/ Loop Handle

*T *Top Handle (Chain Saw)

*T *Trimming Hedge Trimmer Blade (Hedge Trimmer models)

*W *Heated Handle/Carburetor

*WB *STIHL WOOD BOSS®

*Z *Fire Safe Muffler *- For Sale in USA*


----------



## SapperActual (Nov 26, 2019)

You're awesome Harley, thanks again.


----------



## ssm1699 (Nov 27, 2019)

I have a case that I am wanting to verify what it is, based on the serial number.

Serial #173906516

From the looks of things, looks like an MS460. But I just want to verify that I am correct.


----------



## HarleyT (Nov 27, 2019)

*WARRANTY INFORMATION*
Out of Warranty Expired On: 03/02/2012
*PRODUCT INFORMATION*





Chain Saws
Serial Number:* 173906516*
Model: MS460
Primary Use: Logger



Sales Person ID:
Product Variant :
Purchase Date: 12/03/2011
Registration Date: 01/06/2012


----------



## ssm1699 (Nov 27, 2019)

Thanks Harley! That is exactly what I wanted to know. I was thinking and hoping it was cases for an MS460. Now to do some cleaning and possibly building.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Haverstock (Nov 28, 2019)

Thanks all for the great info! I have a serial number that I would appreciate looked up. I believe it to be a 026? 233063817. Thanks!


----------



## HarleyT (Nov 28, 2019)

*"Something went wrong, Please try again"


I have never gotten this message, their system may be down.*


----------



## HarleyT (Nov 28, 2019)

Yeah, I tried one of the earlier good numbers, and got the same message.

Keep checking back, I'll try it again later.


Put up a pic of the saw.


----------



## Mike Haverstock (Nov 28, 2019)

HarleyT said:


> Yeah, I tried one of the earlier good numbers, and got the same message.
> 
> Keep checking back, I'll try it again later.
> 
> ...



ok thanks Harley! Happy Thanks Giving! Prolly down for maintenance. I’ll try and get a pic up.


----------



## Mike Haverstock (Nov 30, 2019)

HarleyT said:


> Yeah, I tried one of the earlier good numbers, and got the same message.
> 
> Keep checking back, I'll try it again later.
> 
> ...


I tried posting a pic but I guess I’m doing it wrong. Did you get a chance to try it again? Also I bought a MS200T today. The serial number is 165674331. What does it say about that one? Year or whatever? Thanks in advance.....where’s your tip jar? Lol


----------



## HarleyT (Nov 30, 2019)

*WARRANTY INFORMATION*
Out of Warranty Expired On: 04/15/1997
*PRODUCT INFORMATION*





Chain Saws
Serial Number:* 233063817*
Model: MS026
Primary Use: Personal Home Use



Sales Person ID:
Product Variant :
Purchase Date: 04/15/1996
Registration Date: 04/15/1996
Dealer: 6542
Dealer Name: J & I Power Equipment - Oly

*Stolen?*

No


----------



## HarleyT (Nov 30, 2019)

Product Type : Chain Saws
Model : MS200T
Serial Number : 165674331

Appears to have never been registered.


----------



## HarleyT (Nov 30, 2019)

Mike Haverstock said:


> I tried posting a pic but I guess I’m doing it wrong. Did you get a chance to try it again? Also I bought a MS200T today. The serial number is 165674331. What does it say about that one? Year or whatever? Thanks in advance.....where’s your tip jar? Lol


Should be a mfg date on it. On the one sticker near the grip.


----------



## jactus (Nov 30, 2019)

HarleyT said:


> What brand?


Can you look up this number plz 23108329


----------



## jactus (Nov 30, 2019)

jactus said:


> Can you look up this number plz 23108329


Stihl 029


----------



## dmb2613 (Nov 30, 2019)

you need 9 numbers to look it up


----------



## jactus (Nov 30, 2019)

dmb2613 said:


> you need 9 numbers to look it up


231608329


----------



## dmb2613 (Nov 30, 2019)

that no does not come up


----------



## jactus (Nov 30, 2019)

jactus said:


> 231608329





jactus said:


> 231608329


I changed 8 to a 6


----------



## jactus (Nov 30, 2019)

jactus said:


> Can you look up this number plz 23108329


231608329 try that


----------



## dmb2613 (Nov 30, 2019)

stihl no good


----------



## lsp0hfn (Nov 30, 2019)

Hi, wondering if anyone can give me info on the model from this serial number:
289605970


----------



## HarleyT (Nov 30, 2019)

*WARRANTY INFORMATION*
Out of Warranty Expired On: 01/02/2015
*PRODUCT INFORMATION*






Chain Saws
Serial Number:* 289605970*
Model: MS391
Primary Use: Personal Home Use



Sales Person ID:
Product Variant :
Purchase Date: 01/02/2013
Registration Date: 01/02/2013
Dealer: 44708
Dealer Name: ACE HARDWARE OF LAWRENCEVILLE

*Ultra Warranty?*

Yes 


*Stolen?*

No
*Received instruction manual?*

Yes


*Received safety instruction / demonstration?*

Yes


----------



## lsp0hfn (Dec 1, 2019)

Thanks a bunch HarleyT


----------



## Mike Haverstock (Dec 1, 2019)

HarleyT said:


> Should
> 
> 
> HarleyT said:
> ...


----------



## jactus (Dec 1, 2019)

dmb2613 said:


> stihl no good


I jus got another saw can you check the serial number plz bro 


dmb2613 said:


> stihl no good


9 1116 021 0800


----------



## jactus (Dec 1, 2019)

jactus said:


> I jus got another saw can you check the serial number plz bro
> 
> 9 1116 021 0800


How do I post pics


----------



## HarleyT (Dec 1, 2019)

jactus said:


> I jus got another saw can you check the serial number plz bro
> 
> 9 1116 021 0800


Looks like a part number


----------



## HarleyT (Dec 1, 2019)

To load a pic, I usually put them on the computer "desktop" to make them easier to find. 
Then at the bottom of the post/compose area is a "Upload a File" button.
Just click on that, then find your pic.


----------



## HarleyT (Dec 1, 2019)

HarleyT said:


> Looks like a part number


Off of an 015 or so....


----------



## HarleyT (Dec 1, 2019)

HarleyT said:


> Off of an 015 or so....


Likely on the crankcase somewhere.


----------



## jactus (Dec 1, 2019)

HarleyT said:


> Looks like a part number


I have a 015L old as heck I dont kno where the serial number is located


----------



## jactus (Dec 1, 2019)

jactus said:


> I have a 015L old as heck I dont kno where the serial number is located


----------



## jactus (Dec 1, 2019)

HarleyT said:


> To load a pic, I usually put them on the computer "desktop" to make them easier to find.
> Then at the bottom of the post/compose area is a "Upload a File" button.
> Just click on that, then find your pic.


----------



## jactus (Dec 1, 2019)

Upside down srry


----------



## HarleyT (Dec 1, 2019)

Too old to be in the database, sorry.


----------



## jactus (Dec 1, 2019)

HarleyT said:


> Too old to be in the database, sorry.


Thanx for your time and help I appreciate both


----------



## Tbone_03 (Dec 2, 2019)

Can I please get a lookup for a 231729436? some kind of 026 but to get the correct cylinder/piston i'd rather not guess. thank you in advance


----------



## HarleyT (Dec 2, 2019)

*WARRANTY INFORMATION*
Out of Warranty Expired On: 11/28/1996
*PRODUCT INFORMATION*






Chain Saws
Serial Number:* 231729436*
Model: MS026
Primary Use: Personal Home Use



Sales Person ID:
Product Variant :
Purchase Date: 11/29/1995
Registration Date: 11/29/1995
Dealer: 7205
Dealer Name: Pike Hardware

*Stolen?*

No


----------



## Tbone_03 (Dec 2, 2019)

Very much obliged sir.


----------



## Polish hammer (Dec 4, 2019)

Anyone willing or able to tell me about these both 034


----------



## Polish hammer (Dec 4, 2019)

The first picture there’s a 1 in front of the 46 and also what do the + sign mean?


----------



## HarleyT (Dec 4, 2019)

Needs 9 digits to be in the database.


----------



## Polish hammer (Dec 4, 2019)

120674645

114662532


----------



## HarleyT (Dec 4, 2019)

120674645
Not in the database.


----------



## HarleyT (Dec 4, 2019)

114662532
Neither is this one,
sorry.


----------



## DND 9000 (Dec 4, 2019)

Polish hammer said:


> The first picture there’s a 1 in front of the 46 and also what do the + sign mean?



That little "x" indicates that the saw got an inspection after the assembly process. For example a pressure test if something wasn`t within the specification during the test run.


----------



## Polish hammer (Dec 4, 2019)

Thanks guys appreciate it


----------



## qotw22 (Dec 31, 2019)

Hi All: Would anyone be able to check on a Stihl 260 serial number? Trying to track down original purchases. Happy New Year and thanks!
262932905


----------



## ArchieBennett (Jan 3, 2020)

Can you please look up this number: 144330485

I am told it is an o46, but I have an MS461, and it is quite different. It looks more like an o44 I once had.


----------



## Tbone_03 (Jan 14, 2020)

Hi Gents, I have a unit here with 248012243.

I'm thinking it's a 260 (44mm). What do you think? All i have is the crankcase, crank and rod so I'd like to know what cylinder should I get for it.


----------



## Brianomalley (Feb 3, 2020)

Can someone look up this serial number? 6807085. Was wondering if it is a 010 av or 011 av. The badge plate is gone. Thanks.


----------



## Brianomalley (Feb 6, 2020)

Anybody? I want to order the model plate but not sure which one it is.


----------



## hedgeslammer (Feb 6, 2020)

I have two 026's that I'd appreciate a lookup on, if someone could. Thanks

226620831 and 227921738


----------



## Justin Taylor (Feb 6, 2020)

hedgeslammer said:


> I have two 026's that I'd appreciate a lookup on, if someone could. Thanks
> 
> 226620831 and


*Date Purchased:* 07/08/1993
*Registration Date:* 07/08/1993
*Primary Use: * N/A
*Ultra Warranty: * N/A
*Expiration Date: * 10/07/1993
*
Date Purchased:* 06/07/1994
*Registration Date:* 06/07/1994
*Primary Use: * N/A
*Ultra Warranty: * N/A
*Expiration Date: * 09/06/1994
The rest of the info wasn’t filled out/personal info


----------



## Justin Taylor (Feb 6, 2020)

Brianomalley said:


> Anybody? I want to order the model plate but not sure which one it is.


Number must be 9 digits


----------



## Justin Taylor (Feb 6, 2020)

Tbone_03 said:


> Hi Gents, I have a unit here with 248012243.
> 
> I'm thinking it's a 260 (44mm). What do you think? All i have is the crankcase, crank and rod so I'd like to know what cylinder should I get for it.


026 never registered


----------



## Justin Taylor (Feb 7, 2020)

ArchieBennett said:


> Can you please look up this number: 144330485
> 
> I am told it is an o46, but I have an MS461, and it is quite different. It looks more like an o44 I once had.


*Date Purchased:* 03/13/2000
*Registration Date:* 03/13/2000
*Primary Use: * N/A
*Ultra Warranty: * N/A
*Expiration Date: * 06/11/2000
Dosent say post pics in the chainsaw form


----------



## Brianomalley (Feb 7, 2020)

Any idea where it would be I don't see it anywhere. Only numbers on the outside of the saw are on a flat spot in front of the air box


----------



## Justin Taylor (Feb 7, 2020)

Brianomalley said:


> Any idea where it would be I don't see it anywhere. Only numbers on the outside of the saw are on a flat spot in front of the air box


Huh I guess I really don’t know then. In the front of the saw?


----------



## Seabass (Feb 7, 2020)

Im trying to find out the model of the powerhead I found on the interstate. Hopefully somebody can help the serial # is 270204529. normal markings are worn off


----------



## Justin Taylor (Feb 7, 2020)

Seabass said:


> Im trying to find out the model of the powerhead I found on the interstate. Hopefully somebody can help the serial # is 270204529. normal markings are worn off









Chain Saws
Serial Number:* 270204529*
Model: MS192T
Primary Use: Professional / Institutional Use



Sales Person ID: 
Product Variant : 
Purchase Date: 11/14/2006
Registration Date: 12/12/2006
Dealer: 5137
Dealer Name: Linda Saw & Mower


----------



## rarefish383 (Feb 9, 2020)

Was just looking at all of these serial numbers and thought I'd try and look up my 08S. My buddy pulled it out of a dumpster a few years ago and it wouldn't turn over. Thought it was locked up. Turned out it was just the recoil bound up. Cleaned that and it cranks over and starts on a prime. I can't find the serial? Where would it be on an 08S?


----------



## memory (Feb 9, 2020)

Is there a way to tell when a saw was manufactured by the serial number? Serial number for a stihl 441rcm is 175-130-801


----------



## Justin Taylor (Feb 9, 2020)

I dont


memory said:


> Is there a way to tell when a saw was manufactured by the serial number? Serial number for a stihl 441rcm is 175-130-801


 believe so


----------



## HarleyT (Feb 9, 2020)

Look on the sticker on the rear handle.


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 9, 2020)

rarefish383 said:


> Was just looking at all of these serial numbers and thought I'd try and look up my 08S. My buddy pulled it out of a dumpster a few years ago and it wouldn't turn over. Thought it was locked up. Turned out it was just the recoil bound up. Cleaned that and it cranks over and starts on a prime. I can't find the serial? Where would it be on an 08S?



Joe it should be above the bar studs and to the right of the muffler. A little flat silver looking plate.


----------



## 1hander (Feb 18, 2020)

Is there a way to find what range of serial numbers a saw fell into.. Like 0 to 500000 was model 1. Then 500000 to 1500000 was model 2 then 1500000 to 2500000 was model 3


----------



## jactus (Feb 23, 2020)

Justin Taylor said:


> Number must be 9 digits


260724335 anything on this


----------



## Justin Taylor (Feb 23, 2020)

jactus said:


> 260724335 anything on this


 ms 360 never registered


----------



## jactus (Feb 24, 2020)

Justin Taylor said:


> ms 360 never registered


Thank you I was told it's a 036 I collect and try to get 0 numbers running again it was a gift so ca t complain


----------



## Justin Taylor (Feb 24, 2020)

jactus said:


> Thank you I was told it's a 036 I collect and try to get 0 numbers running again it was a gift so ca t complain


Nice find


----------



## Hopson0352 (Mar 4, 2020)

anyone tell me more about 119516542. I believe its a 10mm 044


----------



## Justin Taylor (Mar 4, 2020)

Hopson0352 said:


> anyone tell me more about 119516542. I believe its a 10mm 044


Never got registered


----------



## Nelsonwjr (Mar 27, 2020)

can someone tell me if serial number 136108118 has the 10mm or 12mm wrist pin? And who it's registered to (should be to my father) and what was the date of purchase. The piston and bore are worn out and need to be replaced. I'm not sure if it's worth fixing. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Justin Taylor (Mar 27, 2020)

Nelsonwjr said:


> can someone tell me if serial number 136108118 has the 10mm or 12mm wrist pin? And who it's registered to (should be to my father) and what was the date of purchase. The piston and bore are worn out and need to be replaced. I'm not sure if it's worth fixing. Thanks for any help.


According to Stihl that serial number is not recognize but I’d be willing to buy that saw if you don’t want it anymore


----------



## Nelsonwjr (Mar 27, 2020)

Justin Taylor said:


> According to Stihl that serial number is not recognize but I’d be willing to buy that saw if you don’t want it anymore


How much could it be worth with worn rings and a scored piston and cylinder? This saw is at least 15 years old, maybe older.


----------



## Justin Taylor (Mar 27, 2020)

Nelsonwjr said:


> How much could it be worth with worn rings and a scored piston and cylinder? This saw is at least 15 years old, maybe older.


I’ll pm u


----------



## 94SRUNNER (Mar 27, 2020)

Looking for any info on; 
026 - 236405719
260 - 275996867

Thanks


----------



## Justin Taylor (Mar 27, 2020)

94SRUNNER said:


> Looking for any info on;
> 026 - 236405719
> 260 - 275996867
> 
> Thanks









Chain Saws
Serial Number:* 275996867*
Model: MS260
Primary Use: Professional / Institutional Use


Sales Person ID:
Product Variant :
Purchase Date: 09/01/2008
Registration Date: 12/11/2008
Dealer: 21380
Dealer Name: SAW HOUSE



The 024 is too old for Stihl’s database


----------



## 94SRUNNER (Mar 27, 2020)

Justin Taylor said:


> Chain Saws
> Serial Number:* 275996867*
> Model: MS260
> Primary Use: Professional / Institutional Use
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## PunisherLuke (Apr 23, 2020)

my saw has a blown piston and im tryin to figure out if it's a 44mm or 44.7mm.
it is a stihl ms260 pro S/N 258839951
the numbers on the head are Mahle 1121-14-44ZKI-W8


----------



## ale (May 3, 2020)

Can someone help me out with this 026 SN? 225931259
Looking for approximate year of manufacture.
Thanks


----------



## mike-s (May 3, 2020)

Probably late 1992. IPL says "X 25 809 073 (26.92)", and your's isn't much later.


----------



## jp233 (May 7, 2020)

is there a website to look this up? Or is this Stihl internal web/records somewhere... I'd like to find out approx age of my two


----------



## HarleyT (May 7, 2020)

*





​
CHAIN SAWS
Series Model Production Years​1101 BL 1952-1959
1102 BLK 1954-1966
1106
Contra 06 1959-1968
Contra S 06 1964-1968
Contra 070 1959-1968
070 1968-1977
090 1968-1977
1107
07 1961-1965
07S 1965-1968


1108


08 1963-1965


08S 1965-1994


S10 1968-1973


1109 090G 1969-1985


1110


040 1966-1967


041 1967-1975


041FB 1976-1986


041AV 1967-1986


041AVE 1968-1973


041AVS 1977-1983


041AVQ 1981-1985


1111


050 1968-1972


051 1972-1985


075 1974-1980


076 1980-1986


1112 041G 1969-1975


1113


030 1970-1971


031 1971-1982


031E 1973-1982


031Q 1980-1982


032 1978-1985


1114


020 1971-1979


020AVP 1972-1979


020 Super 1979-1994


1115


045 1974-1980


045 Super 1977-1980


056AV 1980-1985


056AVSE 1980-1984


1116


015 1973-1980


015L 1973-1983


015AV 1976-1983


015AVE 1974-1983


015AVEQ 1978-1983


1117


042AV 1976-1980


048 1980-1985


1118


028AV, 028WB 1979-1980


028AVEQ 1979-1983


028AVS 1983-1990


1119


038AVE 1980-1985


038AVEFB 1983-1985


038AVS 1982-1985


038AVSFB 1985-1993


038AVM 1984-1989


038 MAGNUM® 1985-1997


1120


09 Mini Boss™ 1993-2006


009 1980-1989


009LE 1982-2009


010AV 1978-1982


010AVE 1982-1985


011AVEQ 1980-1990


011AVT 1980-1982


011AVET 1982-1996


012AVE 1986-1994


012AVET 1986-1989


1121 024AVEQ 1982-1985


1121


024AVEQWB 1985-1994


024AVES 1984-1989


026 1988-2002


026 Pro 1996-2002


MS 260, 260 P 2002-2011


Series Model Production Years​ 

1122


064AV 1986-1997


066 1988-2003


MS 660 2004-2014


MS 6w50 2005-20012


1123


021, 023 1990-2002


023C, 023L 1996-2002


025 1991-2002


MS 210 2002-2008


MS 230 2002-2012


MS 250 2002-Current


1124


084 1985-1997


088 1997-2004


MS 880 2004-Current


1125


034AV 1984-1993


036 1991-2001


036 Pro 1996-2001


036QS 1997-2002


MS 360, 360 P, 360QS 2002-2005


1127


029, 039 1992-2000


MS 290 2000-2012


MS 310, 390 2000-2009


1128


004 1988-2001


046 1996-2001


MS 440 2001-2012


MS 460 2001-2012


MS 461 2013-Current


1129


020T 1996-2002


MS 200 T 2002-2012


1130


017 1995-2002


018 1999-2002


MS 170, 180 2002-Current


MS 180 C-B 2002-2012


1132


019T 1997-2002


MS 191 T 2002-2006


1133 MS 270, 280 2003-2010


1135 MS 361 2004-2010


1137


MS 192 T 2005-2014


MS 193 T 2014-Current


1138


MS 441 2007-2012


MS 441 C-M 2011-Current


1139 MS 171, 181, 211 2009-Current


1140


MS 311, 391 2009-Current


MS 362, 362 C-MQ 2010-2014


MS 362 C-M 2014-Current


1141


MS 271, 291 2010-Current


MS 261 2010-2014


MS 261 C-M, 261 C-MQ 2014-Current


1143


MS 241 C-M, 241 C-MQ 2014-Current


MS 251, 251 C-BE 2013-Current


1144 MS 661 C-M 2014-Current


1145


MS 201 T C, 201 C 2011-2015


MS 201 T C-M, 201 C-EM 2015-Current


1146 MS 150 C-E, MS 150 T C-E 2013-Current


ELECTRIC CHAIN SAWS​ 

1202 E30 1967-1985


1203 E15 1967-1985


1204 E10 1973-1984


1206 E14 1984-1997


1207


E20 1985-1998


E220Q 1999-2002


MSE 220 2003-2014


1208


E140, E180 1998-2002


MSE 140, 180 2003-2014


1209 MSE 170 C-BQ, 210 C-BQ 2014-Current​

1210*


----------



## HarleyT (May 7, 2020)

Whew!!! That was a lot of typing!!!!!


----------



## jp233 (May 7, 2020)

awesome thanks!


----------



## yukon (May 14, 2020)

I've got an old 044 SN:160156434, is there info available on that saw? Thanks!


----------



## Bengland25 (May 15, 2020)

Looking at rebuilding my Grandfathers 028 AV Super Wood Boss here in the future and just wondering if anyone would be able to look up their serial for me. Any help is appreciated.

S/N: 218051002


----------



## HarleyT (May 16, 2020)

Bengland25 said:


> Looking at rebuilding my Grandfathers 028 AV Super Wood Boss here in the future and just wondering if anyone would be able to look up their serial for me. Any help is appreciated.
> 
> S/N: 218051002


It is too old to be in the database.


----------



## Bengland25 (May 16, 2020)

HarleyT said:


> It is too old to be in the database.


What would your guess be on year made? Saw they manufactured them between 77-93-Ish...


----------



## HarleyT (May 16, 2020)

1118


028AV, 028WB 1979-1980


028AVEQ 1979-1983


028AVS 1983-1990


----------



## MichMich (May 31, 2020)

blsnelling said:


> Invalid Serial Number. Please enter correct serial number. [_120516677_]
> 
> 
> Invalid Serial Number. Please enter correct serial number. [_229842102_]



is there a site to check the serial number?


----------



## DND 9000 (May 31, 2020)

No dealers only.


----------



## MichMich (Jun 2, 2020)

could any of you guys check history of mine? Bougth the crankcase off ebay last month

am building an almost brand new 461 from scratch (around the complete crankcase). Here's how it looks for now, while waiting for the last OEM parts (filters, P+C and tank assy)

thanks in advance


----------



## Twisted Limbs (Jul 31, 2020)

interested in finding when this Woodboss 028av Q was made serial number 215660581. I used to help my best friend with his firewood, and he let me use this saw, always worked awesome.. He regretfully passed away
of cancer , and left me this saw. I remember it was a very dependable workhorse on the woodlot. Am guessing around 1983.


----------



## sam-tip (Sep 5, 2020)

Trying to figure how old this stihl 084 is sn 118976142


----------



## Dutch tlh (Sep 6, 2020)

If it is only the year of manufacturing you are looking for (in case of a stihl), then check the ‘clock’ like stamp at the underside of the handle. The production yr and month can be determined with the help of http://wiki.motorsaegen-portal.de/wiki/STIHL_-_MOTORSÄGEN_VON_1929_-_2020.
German site, but should do able.


----------



## Woodslasher (Sep 6, 2020)

Can someone run this TS360’s serial number and tell me if it’s a 47 or 49mm model? The number is 120010129.


----------



## DND 9000 (Sep 7, 2020)

It is a 47mm cylinder with piston.


----------



## Shiftit1 (Oct 1, 2020)

Hi guys, I have an ms362 cm I bought blown up, I seen there are several different cylinders listed. From the serial number can you tell if it is a 362cm rz (it does have the wrap handle that why I think the r)or if there were any other options on this saw? The number is 503829283. Thanks in advance for any info, and help!!
Thank you, 
Jason


----------



## Tom Woolley (Oct 1, 2020)

Shiftit1 said:


> Hi guys, I have an ms362 cm I bought blown up, I seen there are several different cylinders listed. From the serial number can you tell if it is a 362cm rz (it does have the wrap handle that why I think the r)or if there were any other options on this saw? The number is 503829283. Thanks in advance for any info, and help!!
> Thank you,
> Jason



*Date Purchased:* 12/01/2016
*Registration Date:* 12/05/2016
*Primary Use: * Landscaper


----------



## OddSawz (Oct 1, 2020)

@Tom Woolley is there a limit to the years you can find information on? Like would you be able to access anything on a Stihl saw supposedly from 1989?


----------



## HarleyT (Oct 1, 2020)

OddSawz said:


> @Tom Woolley is there a limit to the years you can find information on? Like would you be able to access anything on a Stihl saw supposedly from 1989?


One that old would not be in their database, 

but it is good to have someone here with access.


----------



## Shiftit1 (Oct 1, 2020)

Tom Woolley said:


> *Date Purchased:* 12/01/2016
> *Registration Date:* 12/05/2016
> *Primary Use: * Landscaper


Hi Tom thanks for the info. Is there any more information on the actual saw itself in there or just the actual registration. Thanks again!


----------



## Wood Doctor (Oct 12, 2020)

I need help with one also: Serial #514567280

I think it's a 2017 MS 291 but not sure. Badge on fan housing is ripped off. I need to replace the handle guard and the 7-pin, 0.325" pitch chain sprocket. The MS 290 handle guard does not fit. Can you help me out with (1) the saw model number and (2) either part number?


----------



## HarleyT (Oct 12, 2020)

Wood Doctor said:


> I need help with one also: Serial #514567280
> 
> I think it's a 2017 MS 291 but not sure. Badge on fan housing is ripped off. I need to replace the handle guard and the 7-pin, 0.325" pitch chain sprocket. The MS 290 handle guard does not fit. Can you help me out with (1) the saw model number and (2) either part number?


It would be the same parts as the ms271.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Oct 12, 2020)

Yes, those both look identical to what I have removed. Heck, maybe this is a 271, but the engine size is 56 cc. The handle guard for a 290 is at least 1/2" wider than the broken one I have. The chain sprocket for the 290 that the dealer gave me (1125 640 2008) is about 1/4" dia. larger. It has 8 teeth and mine has 7 teeth. I requested 1125 650 2005, but I doubt that would have been any smaller dia.


----------



## HarleyT (Oct 12, 2020)

Pretty much any part that will fit the ms271/291 starts with the prefix #1141.


----------



## HarleyT (Oct 12, 2020)

The 291 has a 47mm piston.


----------



## DND 9000 (Oct 12, 2020)

Your saw is a MS 291 with 56cc.
You need:
1141 792 9101 Hand guard
1141 640 2001 chain sprocket 7T, .325"


----------



## Wood Doctor (Oct 12, 2020)

HarleyT said:


> The 291 has a 47mm piston.


That's what this one has, so it's a 291. Rather amazing how many parts on the 271 fit the 291 and how many parts on the 290 do not fit the 291. Thanks a lot, guys. Time for a refund from the dealer.


----------



## HarleyT (Oct 12, 2020)

The ms271 and 291 are siblings,
just like the 029,039,ms290,ms310, ms390 are their own
025 same as 021,023,ms210,ms230, ms250
ms170, ms180
And so on.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Oct 12, 2020)

HarleyT said:


> The ms271 and 291 are siblings, just like the 029, 039, ms290, ms310, and ms390 are their own.
> Then there is the 025, same as 021, 023, ms210, ms230, ms250, ms170, ms180, and so on.


Very good post, Harley, and pardon my editing to make it easier to read what you wrote. I married a copy editor and used to be one myself.


----------



## Wholepunch (Oct 16, 2020)

044
SN - 137032533
Looking for date for wrist pin size. 
thanks in advance!


----------



## clint53 (Dec 4, 2020)

How about the model numbers of these two Stihl's. I was given both and need to buy parts for both.
All labels are gone. I measured the pistons and one is maybe a 036 and the other 046.

The 046 I think below.



The 036 I think below.


Thanks for any help.
Clint


----------



## clint53 (Dec 7, 2020)

In the post above I didn't know I could email Stihl and get the info myself.
It was great news.


----------



## Devan (Dec 10, 2020)

Can anyone find the details of my 031 av the serial number is 5643184


----------



## clint53 (Dec 10, 2020)

Devan said:


> Can anyone find the details of my 031 av the serial number is 5643184


You can email Stihl for the info.

Contact Us | STIHL USA


----------



## Symesey13 (Dec 12, 2020)

Anyone able to look up #336041993 for me ?
I believe it is a 038. Just trying to find an exhaust and clutch cover.


----------



## clint53 (Dec 12, 2020)

Symesey13 said:


> Anyone able to look up #336041993 for me ?
> I believe it is a 038. Just trying to find an exhaust and clutch cover.



You can email Stihl for the info.
Contact Us | STIHL USA


----------



## Brianomalley (Jan 23, 2021)

Could anyone look up these 2 serial numbers
020av 3589770
020avp f8899211 
I'm looking for the year of the saws thanks in advance.


----------



## Brianomalley (Jan 27, 2021)

HarleyT said:


> The sticker on the rear handle shows the mfg. date.


Could you look up these 2 serial numbers
020av 3589770
020avp f8899211
I'm looking for the year of the saws thanks in advance.


----------



## HarleyT (Jan 27, 2021)

Brianomalley said:


> Could you look up these 2 serial numbers
> 020av 3589770
> 020avp f8899211
> I'm looking for the year of the saws thanks in advance.


.
Too old.
sorry


----------



## Wood Doctor (Jan 28, 2021)

I just got this one in for parting out from a tree service owner:
*128591675*
Looks like a vintage Stihl 066, circa 1999 but I'm not sure. It has a worn out 54 mm piston on it. Any idea if that is indeed an 066? TIA.


----------



## HarleyT (Jan 28, 2021)

Wood Doctor said:


> I just got this one in for parting out from a tree service owner:
> *128591675*
> Looks like a vintage Stihl 066, circa 1999 but I'm not sure. It has a worn out 54 mm piston on it. Any idea if that is indeed an 066? TIA.


*Date Purchased:* 02/20/1995
*Registration Date:* 02/20/1995
*Primary Use: * N/A
*Ultra Warranty: * N/A
*Expiration Date: * 05/21/1995


----------



## Wood Doctor (Jan 28, 2021)

HarleyT said:


> *Date Purchased:* 02/20/1995
> *Registration Date:* 02/20/1995
> *Primary Use: * N/A
> *Ultra Warranty: * N/A
> *Expiration Date: * 05/21/1995


Thanks, Harley. OK, so this is/was a Stihl 066? It's in such bad shape that the model number is nowhere. However, there are some good parts that fit an MS660 and low and behold, the carb will hold a fast idle position. That alone tempted me to restore it. Seals and bearings look good. Hmmmm...


----------



## HarleyT (Jan 28, 2021)

Here.


----------



## HarleyT (Jan 28, 2021)

HarleyT said:


> Here.
> View attachment 885577


Bought originally by a grading company.


----------



## bcorradi (Feb 6, 2021)

Hi there,

I was wondering if I could get the following serial number looked up please?


518344599
508379675
504352858
Thank you,
Brad


----------



## HarleyT (Feb 6, 2021)

Not marked as stolen.


----------



## HarleyT (Feb 6, 2021)

Not marked as stolen.


----------



## HarleyT (Feb 6, 2021)

Not stolen.
All saws belong to the same last name.


----------



## bcorradi (Feb 6, 2021)

Thank you Harley


----------



## bcorradi (Feb 14, 2021)

Hi there - could I get another serial number looked up please?


----------



## HarleyT (Feb 14, 2021)

How many saws does this guy own???


----------



## bcorradi (Feb 14, 2021)

Thank you harley


----------



## lsp0hfn (Feb 18, 2021)

Hi, can someone find info on this serial number? Picked this up on offerup the other day but there isn't any info on it letting me know what model it is. Appreciate the help.
SN: 502185965


----------



## HarleyT (Feb 19, 2021)

lsp0hfn said:


> Hi, can someone find info on this serial number? Picked this up on offerup the other day but there isn't any info on it letting me know what model it is. Appreciate the help.
> SN: 502185965


MS311, 
never registered.


----------



## bcorradi (Feb 19, 2021)

Sorry one more lol. 284897544


----------



## HarleyT (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## TROYL (Mar 16, 2021)

I got one for you too look up if you would please 112795854


----------



## HarleyT (Mar 16, 2021)

TROYL said:


> I got one for you too look up if you would please 112795854


Does not come up. Likely too old, or bought in Canada..


----------



## Woodslasher (Mar 16, 2021)

TROYL said:


> I got one for you too look up if you would please 112795854


Based off of the 1127 prefix that looks like part of a part number for a Stihl 290/310/390.


----------



## TROYL (Mar 16, 2021)

That is exactly why I was asking, Its badged 048 and the fuel and oil caps are both on the handle side of the motor. I was expecting it to be 1117xxxxxx from what I have been reading. Is it an 048 if it starts with 1127?? or is the 1117 just for parts numbers??


----------



## HarleyT (Mar 16, 2021)

Where did you get that number?


----------



## HarleyT (Mar 16, 2021)

Put up a pic of the saw.


----------



## Woodslasher (Mar 16, 2021)

My 048's serial number is 111026752 and it looks like this. Does your saw look similar/the same? The 042/8 is the only Stihl I can think of with both the fuel and oil caps in the same location, so I'm guessing your's is one of those two. What exactly do you want to know?


----------



## TROYL (Mar 16, 2021)

serial number was above the cutch cover, passengers side of the muffler


----------



## TROYL (Mar 16, 2021)

I know nothing about saws. I just picked this up to cut off stumps, and was doing some researching and sounds like it is some what of rare saw. 
I was expecting the serial number to start with 1117 from the info in this thread, just making sure its not just a bunch of parts thrown together to make a saw.


----------



## TROYL (Mar 16, 2021)

Woodslasher said:


> My 048's serial number is 111026752 and it looks like this. Does your saw look similar/the same? The 042/8 is the only Stihl I can think of with both the fuel and oil caps in the same location, so I'm guessing your's is one of those two. What exactly do you want to know?
> 
> View attachment 895248


Thats it


----------



## Woodslasher (Mar 16, 2021)

TROYL said:


> serial number was above the clutch cover, passengers side of the muffler


That is a CLEAN looking 048! Yes, only the part numbers start with 1117.


----------



## TROYL (Mar 16, 2021)

Thanks, yes it cleaned up really nice. one owner was the guy told me


----------



## ham (Mar 17, 2021)

Would appreciate a couple of serial lookups - 

MS180 282686568

MS290 263245984

Thank you!


----------



## MichMich (Mar 17, 2021)

Could anyone run this serial? 526133958 thanks in advance


----------



## HarleyT (Mar 17, 2021)

MichMich said:


> Could anyone run this serial? 526133958 thanks in advance


MS261c
Purchase date 12/14/2020
Sold in Minnesota.


----------



## MichMich (Mar 18, 2021)

HarleyT said:


> MS261c
> Purchase date 12/14/2020
> Sold in Minnesota.


thanks a lot!


----------



## ham (Mar 19, 2021)

ham said:


> Would appreciate a couple of serial lookups -
> 
> MS180 282686568
> 
> ...



Also, if there is a service manual spec on idle and running rpm on both saws it would be hugely appreciated!


----------



## HarleyT (Mar 19, 2021)

ham said:


> Also, if there is a service manual spec on idle and running rpm on both saws it would be hugely appreciated!


----------



## HarleyT (Mar 19, 2021)

ham said:


> Also, if there is a service manual spec on idle and running rpm on both saws it would be hugely appreciated!


----------



## HarleyT (Mar 19, 2021)

ham said:


> Also, if there is a service manual spec on idle and running rpm on both saws it would be hugely appreciated!


----------



## sawnat (Apr 12, 2021)

Would someone please be able to run these serial numbers? 176795806, 252337621
Much appreciated


----------



## HarleyT (Apr 12, 2021)

Here.


----------



## sawnat (Apr 12, 2021)

HarleyT said:


> Here.
> View attachment 900754
> View attachment 900755


Thank you


----------



## ham (Apr 12, 2021)

Hi Harley, would you mind running 265016498 from a MS170 for me?

Thank you!


----------



## Dingoman (Apr 24, 2021)

G'day fellas,

Just joined this site and would appreciate any info on my 3 Stihl saws, in particular Year and Country of manufacture.

1/ 034AV serial No. 418753821 ( Gift from a mate when I moved onto the property. Runs well though just started to leak oil)
2/ MS310 Serial No. 169446998 ( swapped for some Ironbark firewood. Runs well)
3/ MS390 Serial No. 161721012 (found at the tip and being rebuilt to teach myself about these buggers) 

I hope I have posted this in the right area.


Cheers,
Dingoman (cause I have 2 )


----------



## HarleyT (Apr 25, 2021)

Dingoman said:


> G'day fellas,
> 
> Just joined this site and would appreciate any info on my 3 Stihl saws, in particular Year and Country of manufacture.
> 
> ...


Not in the USA


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Apr 25, 2021)

Seems new, ms261 not mtronic...has carb adjusters...
283760249
curious of the approx year 
got it fairly cheap

thanks


----------



## HarleyT (Apr 25, 2021)

singinwoodwackr said:


> Seems new, ms261 not mtronic...has carb adjusters...
> 283760249
> curious of the approx year
> got it fairly cheap
> ...


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Apr 25, 2021)

Cool, thanks.
Older than I thought. Still, hardly used


----------



## Rodger Royle (May 4, 2021)

I have serial number 263083828 ? Anyone know what it is


----------



## Woodslasher (May 4, 2021)

Rodger Royle said:


> I have serial number 263083828 ? Anyone know what it is?


Pics would help.


----------



## HarleyT (May 4, 2021)

Stihl's system is down at the moment.


----------



## sawlog1992 (May 24, 2021)

I just picked up an 044 with a serial number of 131095933. Can anyone tell me if it is a 10mm or 12mm? Slant fins, red switch say 10mm, the number says 12mm. Also, where was it sold and when? Thanks!


----------



## HarleyT (May 24, 2021)

Milwaukee.


----------



## xX.giggity.Xx (May 25, 2021)

I have a stihl chainsaw that's missing the templates of the model. Can someone please tell me what model chainsaw I have. Serial number is 231691712.


----------



## HarleyT (May 25, 2021)

It's an oldie!


----------



## Snowchaser (Jul 10, 2021)

Picked this up from the goodwill for $20. Its either a ms210 or ms250. Runs great, just faded bad. Could someone run the serial to confirm? Thanks!


----------



## Snowchaser (Jul 10, 2021)

Haha a serial number might make it easier!
263320787


----------



## HarleyT (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## Woodslasher (Jul 12, 2021)

@HarleyT could you please tell me how old my 461 is? I already know its less-than-noble lineage, but I'd like to know how many years it took for the tree company to burn through 5 top ends.


----------



## HarleyT (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## HarleyT (Jul 12, 2021)

Chain Saws
Serial Number:* 182003056*
Model: MS461
Primary Use: Tree Service


Sales Person ID:
Product Variant :
Purchase Date: 12/13/2016
Registration Date: 12/13/2016


----------



## Woodslasher (Jul 12, 2021)

Thanks!


----------



## Flydaho (Jul 12, 2021)

Looking for some info on a used MS460 I picked up. Thank you!

SN 172809536


----------



## HarleyT (Jul 12, 2021)

Flydaho said:


> Looking for some info on a used MS460 I picked up. Thank you!
> 
> SN 172809536


----------



## Flydaho (Jul 12, 2021)

Awesome, thank you!


----------



## SchneeDP (Aug 29, 2021)

I am trying to figure out if my Stihl 056AV Mag II is actually real or if the name plate was changed to read Mag II. I know it is a 056. Can anyone help we with identifying the saw with the following serial number :115794027


----------



## SchneeDP (Aug 29, 2021)

I am assuming the 57 indicates the 056 and the 94 indicates 94cc


----------



## HarleyT (Aug 29, 2021)

file:///C:/Users/owner/Downloads/serialinfo%20(1).pdf


----------



## Hogwild1 (Nov 16, 2021)

Hello,
I am trying to figure out if this saw is a 034 or a 036. Serial # 230577397
Thank you


----------



## cmhmhh (Nov 16, 2021)

Hogwild1 said:


> Hello,
> I am trying to figure out if this saw is a 034 or a 036. Serial # 230577397
> Thank you



Chain Saws
Serial Number:* 230577397*
Model: MS034


----------



## Hogwild1 (Nov 16, 2021)

cmhmhh said:


> Chain Saws
> Serial Number:* 230577397*
> Model: MS034


Thank you very much!


----------



## Captain Bruce (Nov 16, 2021)

This is but another example of why, when I am stumped, this forum is the first door I knock on. So many smart chainsaw/mechanic guys to share with. GREAT to be a member.


----------



## gixxergone (Dec 3, 2021)

Can someone look up serial number 113316647, supposed to be an 038av Super. Thanks so much.


----------



## HarleyT (Dec 3, 2021)

Too old. Put up some pics of your saw.


----------



## gixxergone (Dec 3, 2021)

HarleyT said:


> Too old. Put up some pics of your saw.


Just added some pics. Had it serviced and everything was in great shape but never had them look it up. At first I thought it was a smaller saw but this one is different than my ms440, clutch is under a plate that looks like the clutch hub.lol Still want to know if I got a true 038av super without pulling cylinder off to measure piston.


----------



## HarleyT (Dec 3, 2021)

If this is what you are talking about, you just need a rim and a washer and clip, provided the bearing is OK.


----------



## HarleyT (Dec 3, 2021)

Here is a rim,


----------



## HarleyT (Dec 3, 2021)

Here is the blowup.


----------



## gixxergone (Dec 4, 2021)

HarleyT said:


> If this is what you are talking about, you just need a rim and a washer and clip, provided the bearing is OK.View attachment 946056


I just wanted to confirm this was an 038 super through the serial number, will have to pull off the cylinder I guess. Getting her fixed up to sell and want to be sure what I am selling, traded for this a few years ago and hoped to own it forever along with my ms440. Lost my job and things aren't looking good so may have to sell both, definitely the 038av. Will be selling everything I own over next few months if no job comes up.


----------



## ThoMc (Dec 15, 2021)

Here's a Site i found and it seems to be pretty Accurate.


Decoding Stihl Chainsaw Serial and Part Numbers – workshoppist.com


just scroll down the page and you can look up Stihl by SN# and Part#


----------



## ThoMc (Dec 15, 2021)

Ben Collier said:


> Could someone look up serial number 3233843 for my dad? he says its a 041


1971 is your's -- mine is this... 4700499 -- 1973 ,these are +/- 1 year


----------



## Shiftit1 (Jan 5, 2022)

Hi guys happy new year! So I bought some 200t stuff quite a few years ago now. I have put a few together and I wanted to see if someone could run the serial number of one for me. I just bought it as a crankcase and rebuilt it. Just wanted to get some info from it if possible. Serial # 161101183
Thanks in advance!


----------



## cmhmhh (Jan 5, 2022)

Shiftit1 said:


> Hi guys happy new year! So I bought some 200t stuff quite a few years ago now. I have put a few together and I wanted to see if someone could run the serial number of one for me. I just bought it as a crankcase and rebuilt it. Just wanted to get some info from it if possible. Serial # 161101183
> Thanks in advance!


Stihl does not have a registration for this serial. Shows distributor as Northeast Stihl and the date shipped as 02/09/2004.


----------



## Shiftit1 (Jan 5, 2022)

cmhmhh said:


> Stihl does not have a registration for this serial. Shows distributor as Northeast Stihl and the date shipped as 02/09/2004.


 Great thank you, I appreciate you checking it out. I guess I keep hearing about all this stolen stuff all the time and wanted to make sure there were no issues with it.


----------



## HarleyT (Jan 5, 2022)

Shiftit1 said:


> Great thank you, I appreciate you checking it out. I guess I keep hearing about all this stolen stuff all the time and wanted to make sure there were no issues with it.


Any more, one would be lucky just to have the police try to investigate a stolen chainsaw.


----------



## Bolton37 (Mar 28, 2022)

Can anyone look this one up? All I can seem to get is the year. Not sure if there would be other info with it? It's a 041, SN 3185669


----------



## bigbadbob (Jul 3, 2022)

Could i get a decode on a older 046???
+136102198

And a 038 
+345582763
Thanks


----------



## hwrdpromac7900 (Jul 5, 2022)

Decoding Stihl Chainsaw Serial and Part Numbers – workshoppist.com


----------



## MtnMike68 (Oct 4, 2022)

Hello,
I have purchased a bit of a franken-saw that is marked on the handle as a MS 310 with a M.D. of 0110, but the recoil cover is marked MS 290. Could someone look up the serial number of *252433208 *to see whether it's a 290 or 310? And would that be definitive for a saw that appears to have been assembled from some mixed parts, or is the only way to disassemble and measure the actual bore?
Thanks for your help,
--Mike


----------



## MtnMike68 (Oct 6, 2022)

MtnMike68 said:


> Hello,
> I have purchased a bit of a franken-saw that is marked on the handle as a MS 310 with a M.D. of 0110, but the recoil cover is marked MS 290. Could someone look up the serial number of *252433208 *to see whether it's a 290 or 310? And would that be definitive for a saw that appears to have been assembled from some mixed parts, or is the only way to disassemble and measure the actual bore?
> Thanks for your help,
> --Mike


Nevermind -- I called my local Stihl dealer and they were able to identify it as an MS310.


----------



## ColinNS (Dec 13, 2022)

Would someone be so kind as to confirm for me if the serial number 240812172 is indeed an 036pro? tags are gone want to confirm. was my grand fathers.
Thanks in advance


----------

